# The Gates of Firestorm Peak VTT Maps



## pauldanieljohnson (Sep 21, 2018)

Now on DMs Guild for $1.49, complete 72 DPI virtual tabletop maps for the iconic adventure.

https://www.dmsguild.com/product/252424/Iconic-Encounters-The-Gates-of-Firestorm-Peak


----------

